# LSC GSD Puppy: Expert opinions please



## Tibmas (May 2, 2021)

Hi,

We are from Perth Australia and we are waiting for our Pup to arrive. The litter was born on 20th April ( 5 males and 6 females) and we are in line for a female pup (have not selected the pup yet)

Following is the link for pictures.






Damonte Kennels


Long Stock Coat German Shepherds



oz.dogs.net.au





I have following questions and I need expert opinions.

1. Are large litters bad? Puppy born to large litters do they have any health problems?

2. I am last in the line for puppy and possibly get whatever female puppy is remaining. What should I look for in the puppy?

3.Unfortunately I can not travel to meet the breeder and choose/select/pick the puppy myself. But the breeder has an excellent reputation. I trust them that they will do all necessary health checks at their end. Is temperament of the pup going to be a red flag?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I don’t know the answer to 1 but the average GSD litter is 8 puppies so 11 is larger than average but seems in the range. I wonder if the mother is a larger female? For 2, isn’t your breeder picking the puppy based on personality and what you are looking for? If you’re using an excellent breeder you shouldn’t really need to worry about temperament.


----------



## Tibmas (May 2, 2021)

cagal said:


> For 2, isn’t your breeder picking the puppy based on personality and what you are looking for?


No. It is on first come ,first serve basis. The breeder has assured me that they used the same sire last year and all of the puppies have excellent temperament. Medium drive.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

11 may not be the norm but it’s not unusual either. If you trust the breeder the puppy should be fine.


----------

